# Regulador LM317 se calienta



## Roberto Carlos (Abr 27, 2006)

Quiero saber porque se recalienta mucho el regulador LM317 de mi fuente de alimentacion regulable de hasta 22 voltios   a pesar que uso el disipador, lo reeplaze varias veces y MALA SUERTE¡¡¡


----------



## shocky (Abr 28, 2006)

Hola. Midele la corriente que esta drenando tu regulador, es probable que este sobrecargado.
Suerte.


----------



## alarren (Abr 29, 2006)

Si le pides una tension baja de salida al regulador `(pongamos 3v) y la tension de entrada es 22, en el regulador caen 19 voltios.

Si ademas le pides una corriente elevada (1 amperio por ejemplo) el regulador disipara un total de 19 watios. Y eso, realmente es bastante potencia.

no dices nada pero puedes mejorar la transferencia de calor usando siliconas termoconductoras o incluso forzando la ventilacion ( muy drastico ).

bajate el datasheet y mira si te soluciona algo algun montaje del fabricante.

El encapsulado T-3 ( no mencionas cual tienes imagino que sera el to-220) aunque es mas caro tiene una mejor constante de disipacion termica y se calentara menos.


----------



## rusbel (Abr 29, 2006)

lo que tienen que hacer es crear un regulador de corriente capaz de mover las cargas que sean necesarias sin que se dañe o recaliente el degulador de tension mas adelante les adjunto el diseño con proteccion de sobre corriente


----------



## eliasgirona (May 3, 2006)

puedes colocarle un transistor de potencia como por ejemplo el que han dicho antes, esto hara que la intensidad necesaria no la de toda el regulador.


----------

